

Threads – A Better Way to Learn CS - yzmtf2008
http://www.cc.gatech.edu/threads-better-way-learn-cs

======
karmakaze
This could be combined with publishing expected demand and fulfillment rates.

------
CardenB
Glad to see my school on HN!

------
thirdvector
unfortunately this website is quite broken in Firefox.

